# 2008 3D Picture Thread!!



## Kale

I will start it off...


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Ok*

Annette Pettigrew (womens Pro)shooting a Antelope at 40 yrds uphill with no ground. Tough shot. Think we did well as a group on this target.

I have been known to take a picture of two on the range.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*How about this*

112 yard Elk off an adjoining cliff. I hit it on my second arrow. You win a T short if you hit the vitals. With the wind I had to aim at the end of his butt to hit him.:wink:


----------



## rocklock

Cool pics, keep em' coming!!


----------



## cameron

Here is my son Tyler, Posten staff shooter enjoying a round of 3D this past weekend.


----------



## j3dgu

Some of mine


----------



## VinZ

Me and my ultrafast (black mamba extreme) and ultralight arrows (32", 302 grns with 108 grns point ) - That string stopper isn't just for show, it's there to protected my wrist.


----------



## wolfman_73

Heres some of me and my daughter this past Sunday.





















Both of us actually shot good on one target...:embara:


----------



## DBiggers

Here's a few assorted local and ASA


----------



## tdawg21

The wife and son's handy work.


----------



## tylerolsen12

cameron said:


> Here is my son Tyler, Posten staff shooter enjoying a round of 3D this past weekend.


no offense but he should try and make his arm straighter and this would probably result in lengthening his DL he looks cramped but thats just my opinion


----------



## tdawg21

A few more pics...


----------



## gashogford

*dl*



cameron said:


> Here is my son Tyler, Posten staff shooter enjoying a round of 3D this past weekend.


He might shoot better with the right DL !!!!!


----------



## Ziman

nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## rustyfence

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## cameron

archerykid12 said:


> no offense but he should try and make his arm straighter and this would probably result in lengthening his DL he looks cramped but thats just my opinion


I know. I seemed to have hit a brick wall with him and his form. Time for me to get him a coach, maybe then he will listen.


----------



## cameron

gashogford said:


> He might shoot better with the right DL !!!!!


I tried to make adjustments this spring and he got upset. I think he is tired of taking advice from Dad. I am working on solving this issue. Thanks for the advice!
Maybe if I let him read this thread, he will pay attention.:wink:


----------



## rustyfence

cameron said:


> I tried to make adjustments this spring and he got upset. I think he is tired of taking advice from Dad. I am working on solving this issue. Thanks for the advice!
> Maybe if I let him read this thread, he will pay attention.:wink:


Maybe if you put a boot in his butt he will listen.:wink: Don't ya know you gotta beat these kids into submission nowa days:tongue::tongue::darkbeer::darkbeer::wink:


----------



## 2wyoming

Great looking pics everyone


----------



## Ohio_3Der

*Gator*

Here is one of our gator shot from the 2007 Bowhunter's Challenge shoot we had at the end of last season. 

We have the Ohio State Championship in two weeks, so we hope to set some more interesting shots then.

Jeremiah
Clinton County Farmer's and Sportsman Association
Wilmington, Ohio


----------



## Kale

what do you have that gator sitting on? I liek that shot!

We have a pond at our local range, might be able to show this to the highers ups and see if they like the idea!

keep the pics comming! I will have more from this weekend!


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS

i cant rember what the gator was sitting on the pully system thst they used to get your arrows was pretty cool though


----------



## BeachBow

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> i cant rember what the gator was sitting on the pully system thst they used to get your arrows was pretty cool though


I didn't know arrows would float? :mg:


----------



## Ohio_3Der

*real easy*

The gator floats! It wasn't on anything. We had two steel fence posts drove into the pond bottom out where we wanted it. Then, we had another behind those two that the pulley was attached to. To the pulley, we had to attach a empty milkjug to keep the pulley up on top so it wouldn't twist the gator so the vitals were pointing at the sky. Then another pulley was attached to the ground at the edge of the pond. The gator was tied to a rope that was threaded through both pulleys and tied into a continuous loop. You pulled one side of the loop to bring the gator to the pond edge, and the other side would pull the gator back out and cause the gator to lock into the steel fence posts. It was uncannily stable when shot. 

The biggest problem with this was that it caused some pretty large back ups. The shooters didn't seem to mind though because they liked to watch the guys shoot at it. :wink: It was on the slow side for arrow removal, but it wasn't so slow that we won't do it again. We also have a few more crazy ideas in store for our next Bowhunter's Challenge Shoot on the first weekend of September at the club. We had 170 shooters last year for this shoot, and judging from the response from the shooters, we could possibly double that this year. 

Jeremiah

ps, hope to see some of you guys at the state championship shoot on May 2-4. We'll have two courses set up, a Championship course and a practice course. The Championship course will be for the State Championship and for IBO World Qualifying purposes. The practice course will be a standard local tournament set up. The Champ course will be 40 targets at a cost of $25 per round. The practice course will be 20 targets for $5 per round. We'll be set up just like a Triple Crown event where you can shoot all 40 on one day or split the 40 up however you like. If you have any questions, feel free to pm me.


----------



## hitek

love the alien targets


----------



## baylward

Ohio_3Der said:


> Here is one of our gator shot from the 2007 Bowhunter's Challenge shoot we had at the end of last season.
> 
> We have the Ohio State Championship in two weeks, so we hope to set some more interesting shots then.
> 
> Jeremiah
> Clinton County Farmer's and Sportsman Association
> Wilmington, Ohio


I was at that shoot that target had some people a little scared but was a good time.


----------



## Robert Sowell




----------



## hstubblefield

Keep them coming.


----------



## vinnieB




----------



## OOPS!

Here's a pic from last weekend.


----------



## coloradodave

Our first outdoor 3D was last Sunday at our club's range. Sorry I didn't get too many pictures. It was a nice bright day, but as usual in the hills, it was a swirling wind.


----------



## tylerolsen12

cameron said:


> I tried to make adjustments this spring and he got upset. I think he is tired of taking advice from Dad. I am working on solving this issue. Thanks for the advice!
> Maybe if I let him read this thread, he will pay attention.:wink:


thats exactly what i figured i was that age not long ago and was the exact same way with things like that


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Great pics.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger

*Thanks*

The pics of the Colorado terrain are absolutely awe inspiring.
That would be a beautiful setting for a 3D shoot.
I have never been out west and I love the pics of shoots set-up on terrain such as that. We have nothing but hills and green around here.


----------



## cameron

I had my son read this thread, and low and behold, he let me add 1 inch to his draw length. BAM, better scores.


----------



## Roppan

*Pictures from a Swedish 3D*










More pictures from the competition at: http://portland2000.mine.nu/roro/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=78027


----------



## illbowhunter

Roppan said:


> More pictures from the competition at: http://portland2000.mine.nu/roro/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=78027


I wouldn't want to be the cameraman on this one.


----------



## rocklock

illbowhunter said:


> I wouldn't want to be the cameraman on this one.


Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## Kale

rocklock said:


> Exactly what I was thinking...


sweet picture though!

Probably a reason you dont see that angle to often....


----------



## coloradodave

Here's some more pics from this weekend. This one is at the Broken Spoke Ranch. They usually have some interesting scenarios. Those straight up and straight down ones are hard to judge distance on. The camera didn't give the two sheep in the photos due justice. One is about 45 yards, the other is about 38 yards. Similarly, the camera soesn't catch the steep sownhill shot on the 'gator or the steepness of the elk on the hill (about 40 yards). None of our shoots have marked yardages. No rangefinders allowed. So, Here ya go. Tell me if ya like 'em:


----------



## Mikie Day

Kyle aiming down on one









my daughter 

































































it has been a busy 3d season so far and it just started


----------



## shermo




----------



## coloradodave

Great pics Shermo. Australia is the only other place in the world that I've ever really had a desire to see.


----------



## Ohio_3Der

*how about this one*

Here is the Ultimate in 3D course "pictures." 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=683725

"Picture" taken of this weekend's Ohio State Championship courses at Clinton County Sportsman Association. 

Jeremiah


----------



## eastkyarchery

*3d*

Jackson OH


----------



## bowhunter3762

*ttt*

some pics of my buddys with my cell so sorry about picture's if they are not so clear


----------



## Fortancient

*Wolf on the hillside*

Wolf in the shade along the hillside. Decieving distance and shade with sun looking you in the eye. This was at Cain-Tuck in Kentucky a few weeks back.


----------



## jing1117

Here are some pictures from MAYA Bowhunters (Around the World shoot). Great set up on the deer herd being stalked by a mountain lion. The Elephant was pegged at 108 yards.


----------



## Bowdiddly

coloradodave said:


> Great pics Shermo. Australia is the only other place in the world that I've ever really had a desire to see.


I agree.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

*My daughter*

These were some pics of my daughters 2nd shoot


----------



## DBiggers

Here's some from the Augusta, Ga ASA shoot.


----------



## Fortancient

Last weekend NASP shoot


----------



## Flip Flop

*2008 3d*

Great spring day for 3D in Michigan at Whitetail Acres.


----------



## Dennis Malinows

*3D in MI*

3D at Whitetail Acres in Michigan.


----------



## twistedfreak

picks of my dad and i at the Clinton state Ibo shoot Sunday
me








and my dad


----------



## Flip Flop

Ttt


----------



## mocheese

*ttt*

lets see some more pics, I love these 3D pics. I'll try to remember to get some this weekend as well.


----------



## lineman2002

*3d*

Nice pics keepin cumin


----------



## Rlbol

eastkyarchery said:


> Jackson OH


That orange bow is wild looking! anyone know what it is?


----------



## Leon Garfield

*Heres a couple*

Vermont 3d shooting


----------



## Son of Rooster

*First 3D Shoot*

Me, My son Zac,, and his friend Kevin went to shoot 3D for the first time. Went to Stull's Preserve, great place to shoot. Great people operate this place, thirty Rinehart targets. Will go again









Me, SOR with my Monster Bows Phoenix








My son Zac with his new Bear Lights Out








Kevin shooting his Bear








Zac with his new Lights out


----------



## Son of Rooster

*Nice Bow!!!*










Nice Bow Mikie!!!
Looks a lot like mine!!!

SOR


----------



## smurphy

here are some of me and my wife.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

My daughter killed her first tree this weekend


----------



## MoBuzzCut

*Some more*

From this weekend at MWT benifit Shoot


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS

looks like an alpine 


Rlbol said:


> That orange bow is wild looking! anyone know what it is?


----------



## our_finest_hour

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> looks like an alpine


That is correct. I believe its a Pro Comp.


----------



## raider54

cameron said:


> I tried to make adjustments this spring and he got upset. I think he is tired of taking advice from Dad. I am working on solving this issue. Thanks for the advice!
> Maybe if I let him read this thread, he will pay attention.:wink:


You gotta get that boy in a headlock and punch him in the [email protected](e a couple of times thats how we got Logan shootin right! just ask your buddy Ben!!!! for real DOe


----------



## raider54

*Ham*



rustyfence said:


> Here are a few of mine.




You are such a HAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## BROX

Heres one of my wife from two weekends ago and one of my son from this past weekend


----------



## bowhuntercody

nice pics guys


----------



## mocheese

*Jackson Bowhunters*

Here are some pics from Jackson Bowhunters.


----------



## mocheese

*And a few more*

Here's a few more


----------



## SANDBAGGER

*08' 3-d*

Here's a few from Iowa


----------



## SANDBAGGER

and a few more


----------



## climber

Here is one of mine


----------



## Kale

Self Pic on the range...










These are from a shoot in Harve, MT that we traveled south of the border for..I am in the first couple then there are 2 friends, Dean won the Freestyle Class and Cynthia took second in the unlimited female class...This is a Great Shoot!! Be back next year!


----------



## holepuncher

Those are great pictures all the long sleeve jackets are making me jealous.LOL


----------



## Lonestar63

Here's a few from this year from Oklahoma and Texas......


----------



## swansrob

*dead ****!!*

Here's a racoon I shot with my brother and a buddy at Chilakoot Bowhunters in Somerset WI on May 18th. We were at the top edge of a ravine and he was at the bottom. Tough shot with a long stabilizer almost touching the dirt where we were standing. We all did pretty good though. Two of us are in the ASA 12 and the third arrow glanced off a knock.


----------



## boos2

Here's some from my 2nd 3D Shoot ever. It was at Buffalo Field Archery here in Houston. Including one where I (the rookie) "Robin Hooded" the veterans arrow.


----------



## white tail 10*

*hey , be carefull !! boos2*

boos2i notice you are at full draw with the bow holder atatched ,
i dont think that you are supposed to shoot with it


----------



## Utah1

nice pics


----------



## boos2

white tail 10* said:


> boos2i notice you are at full draw with the bow holder atatched ,
> i dont think that you are supposed to shoot with it


That's not me. That's Dan. I may be putting on weight but I'm not that big yet. He realized afterward he had left it on there.

Dan has Denim shorts on I had Khaki shorts.

Thanks for the concern though, its nice to know someone is looking out for me.

(I'm in the last picture holding the "Robin Hood" - Dan is not in any other picture because he was the one with the camera)


----------



## Kale

get this back to the top!

les see some more pictures guys!


----------



## ChaseBaker

heres mine... just a few tho


----------



## vyrtual

Kale said:


> get this back to the top!
> 
> les see some more pictures guys!


Hey wasn't that the B-course at the provincials last weekend? 
Is that right around 19-20? It looks about where I lost an arrow lol


----------



## Kale

vyrtual said:


> Hey wasn't that the B-course at the provincials last weekend?
> Is that right around 19-20? It looks about where I lost an arrow lol


haha sorry about that! I set up that course!!

yah i think this is around 19 or 20...either the mulie between the trees down hill or the whitetail down hill on the edge of the trees..

i thought it was a good course, heard alot of pl whining about the walk though..but hey when you drive in you see the hills, don't expect it to be easy!!!
did you enjoy the shoot???

EDIT: Got looking actually this is B1, the 47 yard Elk...


----------



## vyrtual

Kale said:


> haha sorry about that! I set up that course!!
> 
> yah i think this is around 19 or 20...either the mulie between the trees down hill or the whitetail down hill on the edge of the trees..
> 
> i thought it was a good course, heard alot of pl whining about the walk though..but hey when you drive in you see the hills, don't expect it to be easy!!!
> did you enjoy the shoot???
> 
> EDIT: Got looking actually this is B1, the 47 yard Elk...



Lol, yeah that downhill one was where I lost my arrow, it was the second shot on the first day haha, not the best way for me to start things off :tongue:

Actually it was only the second 3d thing I've ever been to and it was great. Awesome courses, and HUGE! I think one of my favorite targets was that huge grizzly in down in the valley, I think it was on 'A' course, #9 I think.

I've only been shooting arrows since april/may and am totally hooked on this 3d thing. I even fluked out and won the bowhunter class. lol, I'm not sure how many were in that class but I'm guessing not many for me to come out with the win :wink:

Good job on the course man, I had a blast


----------



## Kale

vyrtual said:


> Lol, yeah that downhill one was where I lost my arrow, it was the second shot on the first day haha, not the best way for me to start things off :tongue:
> 
> Actually it was only the second 3d thing I've ever been to and it was great. Awesome courses, and HUGE! I think one of my favorite targets was that huge grizzly in down in the valley, I think it was on 'A' course, #9 I think.
> 
> I've only been shooting arrows since april/may and am totally hooked on this 3d thing. I even fluked out and won the bowhunter class. lol, I'm not sure how many were in that class but I'm guessing not many for me to come out with the win :wink:
> 
> Good job on the course man, I had a blast



haah ok i remember you now, you looked really suprised to win haha. Good job! hopefully see you around more often! Indoor 3d starts up in December!!


----------



## vyrtual

Kale said:


> haah ok i remember you now, you looked really suprised to win haha. Good job! hopefully see you around more often! Indoor 3d starts up in December!!


Lol, yeah when I heard my name the first thing I though was that I was being pranked, that first day didn't go so well haha. I'll definately be checking out more of these shoots too!


----------



## XXLnevermis

Ohio_3Der said:


> Here is one of our gator shot from the 2007 Bowhunter's Challenge shoot we had at the end of last season.
> 
> We have the Ohio State Championship in two weeks, so we hope to set some more interesting shots then.
> 
> Jeremiah
> Clinton County Farmer's and Sportsman Association
> Wilmington, Ohio


Cool. I already seem to keep arrow manufacturers busy with plenty of business. Lancasters would love me even more if I shot at targets like this on a regular basis.


----------



## woobenbowhunter

This little guy and his Dad shot the 12's


----------



## MO Hawkeye

*Thanks for Sharing ...*

Some Real Neat Pictures.


----------



## woobenbowhunter

Here are some more from wisconsin


----------



## Kale

*couple from south of the border...*

more from our trip to Havre Montana in June..

me shooting, buddy shading..









me shooting rhe Gator..


----------



## holepuncher

*08 Glen Parker Memorial, Chester Texas*

Hers a few from the Glen Parker Memorial shoot held every year in Chester Texas. It's a Traditional shoot, and very well ran.


----------



## Kale

oh, and i really like this one :wink:


----------



## DODGE-3D

Here a pic that they took of me at the OOA 3d Championships.Shot a 399 and 409 andwith 39 11's.Won Gold in the Hunter Class


----------



## Top Dog Rick

*MY SON AT THE Reinheart 100*

My son at the shoot in ALABAMA !!!!!!


----------



## Scott74

My son Zach and I at our local 3D in NH...


----------



## SaltLakeArcher

Here are some pics from the Main Canyon Shoot here in Utah.

This one is me.









This is my girlfriend









This is my girlfriend holding her trophy for winning the Womens Freestyle Division in her first shoot ever!


----------



## BG_archer

Here are some pics from Bulgaria.


----------



## ultratec1

BG_archer said:


> Here are some pics from Bulgaria.


Holy cow, how many people shoot in your group???


----------



## BG_archer

The group is from 5 people shooting 2 arrows per person. This is only for practice session.


----------



## shooter74

*mo state pic*

mo state pic


----------



## RxBowhunter

*2nd Leg Best of the Midwest St. Joe, MO*

Darn good group
Nshan Thompson and Mr. Smiley. I forgot the other guy's name. :embara: Really good group of guys to shoot with! :thumb:


----------



## sva9843

Awsome thread you guys have going.. Keep it up!


----------



## DXTdaveRN

wolfman_73 said:


> Heres some of me and my daughter this past Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of us actually shot good on one target...:embara:


Could someone tell me where you can purchase a hip quiver like the one shown in this picture (specifically the camo one the man is wearing)? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## DXTdaveRN

Son of Rooster said:


> Nice Bow Mikie!!!
> Looks a lot like mine!!!
> 
> SOR


Looks like they waited til Oneida's patent ran out; then stole their idea and made it smaller.


----------

